
Just How Unpopular Is President Obama? (infographic) - phalien
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662867/infographic-of-the-day-just-how-unpopular-is-president-obama
======
cliffkuang
Funny how so much history could be decided by chance: If the economy bounces
back by August 2011, Obama probably wins another term. If by October, he goes
down as a one-term flame out -- another Jimmy Carter.

